# Wie erstelle ich so einen Hintergrund?



## schleckerbeck (20. Juli 2006)

Hi,

wie erstelle ich in Photoshop so einen Hintergrund?


----------



## oscarr (21. Juli 2006)

Mhhh, wer die Grundkenntnisse von PS beherrscht der sollte zumindest eine Idee haben wie man sowas erstellen könnte! 

Wo kommst denn da nicht weiter? 

Ansonsten würde ich zum Handbucgh und Anfängertutorials raten. Danach sollte einiges klarer werden

Anhaltspunkte:

- Verlaufwerkzeug
- Gauscher Weichzeichner
- Ebenenmodi


----------



## Terrabug (21. Juli 2006)

Versuch mal das: http://www.biorust.com/tutorials/detail/201/en/
Einfach noch ne Maske draufklatschen, mit nem weichen Brush auf der Maske rumpinsel und Deckraft ändern


----------

